#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Washing detergent for babies

## Bruno

What do you use for washing the kids clothes? 

I know of the strong bleach used in most thai brands, so I wanted alternatives that are safer for little people.

----------


## FailSafe

Kodomo brand (from Japan- I don't know if it's all imported or made locally to Japanese standards) detergent and fabric softeners are made specifically for newborns and older babies, and are available in Tesco and Big C.

----------


## crepitas

did not know clothes detergents contained bleach? Probably lotsa other strong stuff though..it is detergent after all? Before disposable diapers bleach was always used for cloth methinks.
Probably the soap based liquids that the ladies use for lingerie and rinse agents would suffice or even cut up mild soap a la Mr Bean..probably find soap flakes someplace?
Doubt many Thais or others worry about it as long as well rinsed?

Funny that I am posting ....the wife won't let me wash anything beyond my crunchy working shorts.....

----------


## VocalNeal

Just a thought. In Tesco there is probably exactly what the OP is looking for next to the baby lotion, baby soap, baby....

----------


## misskit

Kodomo detergent, which Failsafe mentions, or use natural soap. 

Natural soap can be bought in most shops selling cheap goods. It comes in a long white package of three bars.

----------


## Neep

Kodomo and Baby mild are widely available in Big C and Tesco. Right next to all the rest of the baby stuff.

----------


## kmart

Yep. Kodomo covers most bases for kid's (clothes) detergents, shampoo, toothpaste, etc.

----------


## Bruno

> Yep. Kodomo covers most bases for kid's (clothes) detergents, shampoo, toothpaste, etc.


Thank you for the replies. Kodomo it is!

----------

